# Clothing for running a duathlon



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Silly question I am sure, but still have not found a clear answer (I am sure there is more than one).

Due to my lack of swimming skills I have decided I would like to compete in a duathlon later in the season. One of the ones I am looking at is a 5k run/30k bike ride/5k run. My question is do people change in and out of running/cycling shorts during the race? I have heard that some wear their regular running or gym shorts if the length on the bike is not that long and I also heard that people buy some sort of triathlon shorts that have a pad similar to cycling shorts but thinner so that they can wear them while the run. 

Any advice on what is normally done during these types of multiple sport events?

Thanks


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Tri-short.

Learn how to swim.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Tri shorts, or just wear your cycling clothes. 

Swimming is overrated


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

I have always just used my normal cycling clothes. We have a local triathlon series, but instead of swimming it is kayaking, and I have never had a problem using my normal cycling stuff.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

Wear whats comfortable on a sprint like that, as you won't have time or a place to change. On my sprint tri, I wear my Speedos for the cycling and run, works fine...


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

Tri shorts are the way to go, such as those sold by 2XU, Sugoi, Izumi, Zoot, etc. I personally like the Sugoi shorts, and they're only ~$50-60/pair (compared to $90ish for 2XU). I'm not sure how they are for swimming, as I stick to duathlons (I hate swimming), but I've had no problems with the pad interferring during the run legs nor it being too insignificant for the cycling legs.


----------



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

i wear the cycling shorts for the whole thing... I may throw a pair of shorts over the cycling shorts... depends on how i'm feeling that day.


----------



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

i'm a clydesdale at 222, trying to escape the category but probably never while due to my body type. But running in spandex only just seems weird to me so i usually throw on a short pair of shorts. To each his own. You should try a tri... after learning to swim better of course. They are a lot of fun.


----------



## h3hound (May 11, 2008)

a prom dress will get you noticed and possibly in the newspaper. however, tri shorts work best for me because they have a much thinner chamois than bike shorts.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

de soto makes really great stuff; i'm very fond of their Forza trisuit even though
i don't swim either.

http://www.desotosport.com/home/index.asp


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

http://tristuff4less.com/ez-catalog/X364847/mensTri/TYR5inTriShortLilac

Always found these to be a great value.


----------



## drunkmonckey (Jul 24, 2006)

I did a duathlon this last weekend - 2mi run / 11mi bike / 2mi run / 11 mi bike in just a pair of thin running shorts and started getting chaffing and soreness half way thru the 2nd bike. Next time, I'll either wear tri shorts or more likely non-padded lycra with relatively tight minimal gym shorts. I did about 2 of 3 hrs on the bike w/ the 2nd option w/out issue the week before including a lot of single leg work (I was w/ some people who were riding way too slow and casually for me). For a longer ride, I'd wear tri shorts. I prefer them over bike shorts any day anyway.


----------

